
Ask HN: What does the end of net neutrality mean for startups and side projects? - japhyr
If we&#x27;re about to see the end of net neutrality in the US, what does that mean for new startups and side projects? Is it going to be harder to gain visibility for new projects?<p>Are we likely to see more regional growth, with different growth patterns based on the policies of whichever ISP operates in a given user&#x27;s area?
======
idoh
It has to depend on the nature of the site, right? E.g. if you are doing
something that is bandwidth heavy then losing NN is going to hurt. But if you
are only moving a small amount of bits anyway, then probably no impact.

------
sova
>Will it be harder for newcomers to make it against Big Web Pipes Inc? Yes.
>More regional 'net growth? Eh, the speed of electrons is basically the speed
of light, so the reach may not be affected all that much.

~~~
japhyr
>More regional 'net growth? Eh, the speed of electrons is basically the speed
of light, so the reach may not be affected all that much.

No, by regional growth I was asking what happens if a new project is more
visible on one ISP than on another. Right now there are certainly regional
effects when promoting a project, but that happens because of regional
interest.

It seems some ISPs will make original content and projects more restricted
than others, simply through differing approaches to how internet "packages"
are put together. I can imagine new projects having a harder time gaining
visibility in some regions, if emphasis is put on existing services at the ISP
level.

